# Check this out AWESOME



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.mokai.com/products.html


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa... looks nice but what I read from actual people who tested it said, it is too loud and expensive.

Do a search on kayakfishingstuff.com for it and you'll get a surprising response.... 

I think its a jet ski turned into a kayak on steroids...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I think if I wanted something like that I would just buy a 5 year old jet ski and put some rod holders on it......lots of those available these days......why?........because they SUCK. I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just a neat concept. Could not se it lasing long in th eOcean maintnance would be a bear but I just thought it was a different idea.. Thought I'd share.. JAM


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for sharing, when I looked at it first I thought it was a neat idea too...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

looks prety cool to me wonder how fst it goes?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Think it goes 15 or so. Price tag is huge 3495 I think I'll stick with the 120.. Guy came in the shop last year with a SOT that was made out of Kevlar he was the designer/builder of these boats they were great but unpraticle for most @ 4 grand a peice. Weighed nothing though it was 12 foot and weighed a little over 20 #'s and was solid as all get out.. JAM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

did it look like this one?

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=399855


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Had to be for those touring types. Couldn't imagine drilling holes in that thing for a rod holder.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't have to drill for rodholders. It already has six.  Of course, you gotta have one for the fly rod and install the fishfinder and a bunch of other custom stuff. Anyone who puts that much money into a yak can afford to have the work done by a professional.


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

JAM -

There's a gentleman from Delaware who has had a Mokai for years and raves about it. He spends a LOT of time on the water, and fishes from paddle-powered yaks as well.

He fishes [as well as hunts, I believe] with it including on the Chesapeake and Delaware Bays. He regards it as a seaworthy craft, and I believe one application he has found it to be ideal for is fishing the Susky Flats in the spring for stripers.

go to the stripersonline kayak board and check out JimDE's posts on the Mokai.

FWIW, I demo'd one once and thought it was pretty neat -- at 225 lbs, I was able to go up a hearty class one rapid on the upper potomac with surprising ease.

CS


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

uncdub13 
that is the one its a beauty but a little un-praticle for most. Now if the guy would like to donate one to me to get it exposure here on the Island a lot of people would see it.... and I sure would not turn it down LOL... JAM


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i hear that, see if he wants to send one down this way while he's at it. i'll even ride around with it on top the vehicle for a while.


----------

